# Red mini breeders



## belgrad

I've gotten some great mini breeder recommendations on the forum, but of all of the ones I've talked with, none breed reds. I've done some Internet searches, but I'm not sure the red mini breeders I'm finding are legit. Does anyone know breeders of red minis that they would recommend? I like the other colors, too, but the reds are just stunning :amen:


----------



## Keithsomething

I'm not sure where you're located but Nancy from Duenna poodles just joined the forum and she breeds beautiful red/apricot minis

But if you look up the Apricot/Red poodle club you'll be able use the drop down menu and see some links to a few mini breeders


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I was going to suggest Nancy as well, as I know she breeds reds.

Keith...btw...nice avatar. I like it!


----------



## belgrad

I'm in Texas. But, it seems like I may have to look further afield. Thanks, I'll take a look at Nancy's website.


----------



## Skye

There's Barclay; she's all the way in PA, though!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Skye said:


> There's Barclay; she's all the way in PA, though!


Just want to say Barclay poodles are absolutely lovely! I considered one myself but fell hopeless in love with a silver elsewhere. Of course there's room in my heart for a "rainbow coalition" of minipoos. Good luck finding your special red/apricot mini, hope to hear good news from you soon!


----------



## Keithsomething

theres a few members of the club in that area, but PLEASE be leary of breeders....even if they're associated with a club

I wanted to mention that Karbit is breeding red and apricot minis as well
and they look pretty impressive :]

and thank you Cherie, that was the outline of my tattoo


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Have you checked out Bonheur in IL?

Bonheur Poodles


----------



## AgilityIG

Keithsomething said:


> I wanted to mention that Karbit is breeding red and apricot minis as well
> and they look pretty impressive :]
> 
> and thank you Cherie, that was the outline of my tattoo


Karin has a week old litter of nine right now that is apricot/red - they are going to be more Klein sized though. 

Keith - I second the new avatar - love that tattoo!!


----------



## belgrad

Thanks everyone! My family is actually out of the country until summer, so I've got plenty of time. I'll check these breeders out.


----------



## thestars

In Texas, Sandra Manning (Sanman) breeds red/apricot minis. I've showed with her. Buoy got his major against a couple of her reds. Sanew and Bonheur are in Wis/IL. Both have nice red minis. Audrey (Bonheur) I know had some older male pups to place. Rosaline may have some nice red minis too, she is in TX. One of her black minis just finished with handler Paula Ford. I'd say myself but my next litter is all spoken for. Most breeders you'll have to get on their waiting list.


----------

